# Police Officer Bryce Hanes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Bryce Hanes*
San Bernardino Police Department, California

End of Watch: Thursday, November 5, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 40

*Tour:* 12 years

*Badge #* 89

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved

*Offender:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Bryce Hanes was killed when his patrol car was struck by a juvenile drunk driver at the intersection of Fourth Street and Etiwanda Avenue, in Ontario, at approximately 2:15 am.

Officer Hanes was returning to his patrol area after transporting a prisoner to the West Valley Detention Center. He was driving through the intersection when the drunk driver ran a red light and collided with his patrol car. Officer Hanes was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

The juvenile was taken into custody and was charged with DUI and gross vehicular manslaughter.

Officer Hanes had served with the San Bernardino Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and three young children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Jarrod Burguan
San Bernardino Police Department
710 North D Street
San Bernardino, CA 92401

Phone: (909) 383-5311

Read more: Police Officer Bryce Hanes


----------

